# Who is he and who promoted him?



## kenpo3631 (Aug 14, 2002)

Sean MacGregor, 7th degree black belt in American Motion Kenpo. Student of Ron "Doc" Chapel, claims to have been training in Ed Parker's Kenpo for 20 years. Who is he and did Mr. Chapel promote him to 7th black?  

Personally I've never heard of the guy.

Tennesee Katana Kenpo Alliance:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 16, 2002)

I left this post a couple of days to see if anyone else would answer.  Apparently, not.

He and his wife used to be on the Kenponet a lot in the early days.  For better or worse, they used to get involved in quite a number of imbroglios.  Then he disappeared for a long time, posted there a couple more times then left.  Last I knew, Sean was a sixth.  Do not, however, know his pedigree.  

I sent him a note congratulating him on his seventh, perhaps he will respond and fill in...  Don't really know if it is a big thing or not however,  I'm a sixth and lots of Kenpoists have never heard of me! : 

Dan "The unknown martial artist/comic" Farmer


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *Sean MacGregor, 7th degree black belt in American Motion Kenpo. Student of Ron "Doc" Chapel, claims to have been training in Ed Parker's Kenpo for 20 years. Who is he and did Mr. Chapel promote him to 7th black?
> 
> ...



I don't know about his abilities but those stripes on his belt are HUGE.    I'd have to buy a size 7 or 8 belt to put those things on me.     

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 16, 2002)

The music is too much... If you have to hear it for yourself... Click here:

http://devoted.to/motionkenpo


I have seen good and bad Kenpo sites in my day, but this one... and it's title... TAKE THE CAKE!


----------



## Les (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *The music is too much... If you have to hear it for yourself..*




Perhaps I should put some of that music on my website too.

Some people have said it's loading way too fast. 

Is this the same Sean that has a forum called Kenpo Secrets?

Les


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



No Les, that's a different Sean.


:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Aug 18, 2002)

well maybe this is the new kenpo school that i saw a listing for... hummmm guess i need to head out there and check it out... by the way is it me or does it just scream redneck to list the fact that your school is closed on sunday for NASCAR???? anyone have any questions they would like asked when i visit the school?


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 19, 2002)

Wut! Yooz don't like da muzic on dat site?!? ....:rofl: 

Good question Clyde...where can I get stripes that big? LOL, Joey P's WKKA maybe?...:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 19, 2002)

Well that awful music was unbearably annoying in that American Motion Kenpo site, but I adored the Kenpo Kards feature and had to tear myself out of it before I totally lost control and started sending Kenpo Kards to everyone I know!   Just turn your sound WAY down before you go in or you WILL be sorry!


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 20, 2002)

It really isn't a good idea to put sound on web pages, for a start, code like this:

<bgsound src="http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Atrium/4407/mortal_kombat.mid" loop="infinite">

...that runs on that particular page is browser specific, about as browser specific as you can get really since it only works in Internet Explorer.

Making pages which work in some browers and not others is a bad idea and is likely to annoy people who aren't slaves to bloated, buggy, annoying Microsoft browsers (and oporating systems for that matter).

Also, if it does work and people don't want it on there, there's often no easy way to stop it without closing the windows or looking in random context menus, so for people in offices/libraries/other quiet places it's an embarrasment.

Add to that the piss poor quality of the midi files anyway, and there's really no point, it's one of the biggest no-nos in site design.

I suggest any of you currently using Internet Explorer visit www.opera.com and download a browser that is not only free but also works properly, there's versions for Windows, or for the sensible ones of us, Mac and UNIX 

Ian.


----------



## Les (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> * I suggest any of you currently using Internet Explorer visit www.opera.com and download a browser that is not only free but also works properly, there's versions for Windows, or for the sensible ones of us, Mac and UNIX
> 
> Ian. *




What's all this Ian?  

Are you on commission or something? :idunno: 

Les


----------



## Kirk (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *It really isn't a good idea to put sound on web pages, for a start, code like this:
> 
> ...



You can accomplish the same thing for the netscape browser
using the embed tag.  If you put both tags in your code, the
music will work with both browsers.  Each one will ignore the 
other.


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *It really isn't a good idea to put sound on web pages, for a start, code like this:
> 
> ...



Jeez Satans.barber... You sound like my ex-wife ... hmmm ... she had satan in her name too???  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Opera? Lynx? Links? Mozilla? Galeon? Konqueror? Blah?

The current Nutscrape code is so bad most people have defetced to Mozilla one point ohhhh anyway 

NS 4.7 was the final straw for me, that had to be one of the most broken releases in compuing history.

Ian.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Not at all, I just like to make people's lives easier! It's worth using Opera just for the fact that you can reject pop-ups and not have to put up with anymore 'Casino On-line' et al. adverts! Plus a host of other stuff 

Ian.


----------



## Les (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I've used Opera, and I didn't find it to be any better than Explorer.

Personally, I like to control the way my computer displays things myself. (I want my bookmarks in the order I want them, for example) Opera doesn't let me do that.

Les


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Well you can make folders and tidy them into it like any other browser, it just outputs the bookmarks in any particular folder in alphabetical order, which would seem sensible to me!

I don't use in browser bookmarks anyway, I wrote this:

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/computing/perlscripts/bmarks.pl.txt

Which looks like this when you run it under CGI:

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/dt.png

Which lets my host my bookmarks data on my gateway machine, and then access it from any machine on my LAN, or from machines at work or university, which is handy if I want to access the same bookmarks from different machines at different times of the day 

Ian.


----------



## Les (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



The thing is, for my work I research a lot of websites, and I would like to have the sites I use the most at the top of the list.

I'd also like sub-folders in my inbox, to make sorting mail more efficient, but Opera can't do that either.

I guess it's down to personal prefrences really.

Les


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> I'd also like sub-folders in my inbox, to make sorting mail more efficient, but Opera can't do that either.
> *



And since when did IE even do mail? 

I don't use Opera for mail, never have done, it's designed primarily as a browser. If you want to use Windows though then I suggest you use Eudora (free from www.eudora.com) for your e-mail.

I wouldn't use Outlook or Outlook Express, they're just too big a target these days, unacceptable risk in my eyes.

As you say though, it's all personal preference!

Ian.


----------

